# PawsWay Basic Agility in Toronto



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

I am thinking of going to PawsWay Basic Agility in Toronto. I cannot find any information on it though. My Vizsla is 5 months old, is he too young to join? He loves going under things and jumping over whatever he can. Has anyone been to Pawsway? I am available to go Monday, Friday and Saturday anytime. How much is it to join also. Is there anything else that we can bring him to? I have been doing more research and Doggy Central seems pretty interesting. Any opinions on the Agility fun course there?
Any help will be great. Thanks!


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

I personally think that 5 months old is a little young to be starting a dog in agility. As much as agility is about going under things and jumping over stuff, it is also about patience, discipline and focus, none of which a young pup will be ready for. A good agility program doesn't just allow you to show up and allow your dog to be all over the equipment for an hour...it will teach you things like targeting, rear leg awareness and pays a lot of attention on building your dog's focus to you as its handler. The other thing to be VERY cautious about is how much jumping your pup is doing as they are still growing and their growth plates are not closed. A good agility program will not allow you to participate in any portion of the agility course that requires your dog to jump over hurdles or jump up onto something (the balance beam for example). if you do find a program that will let you do these things with your pup, I would be questionning their qualifications!

All that being said, I think that agility is a blast and that Vizsla's are great at doing it. I first started my V in agility when she was 10 months (I didn't wait as long as my previous paragraph would lead you to believe) and we had a blast! Because she was 10 months, we only did little jumps and limited her jumping up onto pieces of equipment and now that she is 1.5 years, we've enrolled for the 2nd level to start in January.

Don't know much about Pawsway in terms of their classes. I know a bit about their facility and some of their other programs and all I've heard is good. Petopia does a decent agility program, but I'd bet there are betters out there. For this 2nd level in January, I will be trying a place called "Life's Ruff" in Markham. Taking a chance on that one...don't know much about them, but we'll see!

Good luck!


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

In UK you cant start agility until your dog is 12 months old... so we are still waiting especially that Chilli (10mts) had 2 weeks off walking after she developed pains in her elbows (when she was 5mts) after few session chasing a ball in the park and crazy run with other pups up and down the hill... and that was 2 awful weeks for all of us... for now start training your V...right, left (throw the titbit each side with command , with time will be enough to say right or left and he will be turning correctly), wait, stay, steady,you can buy tunnel from petshop and introduce your pup to it... hope this helps!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

My dog is 13months and our agility class wont let him start until he is 18months old!
So we are waiting and waiting, I am excited about doing agility with him, you can tell this breed will love it.
The trainer said that Vizsla's jump so high and will run round so fast that he has to advise they wait till they have completely finished growing at 18mnths before they start.


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

He has no prblem with training. I am a dog trainer And he comes to work with me. But I want us to do a sport together especially in the cold weather he needs indoor exercise. He isn't doin to well on the treadmill I thnk he is still too young.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Nash needs to join our group and come out to a lot of the V meet ups to drain some of his energy. ;D
Where abouts are you?


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

We are located in Scarborough and are willing to drive to meet up with other Vizsla's and their owners!!!


----------

